# New steel bridge arrives...



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Kudos to Dan at Eaglewings. I only recently ordered this six-foot through truss, and here it is delivered already. It's a beauty. Thanks, Dan.









Steve


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan does great work. Now if he only welded aluminum.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH, COME ON Steve, we want to see it installed.......


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hang in there Marty, more pictures soon... 
I'm still trying to figure out where it's supposed to go, let alone how to install it.








Steve


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

It looks great Steve. Congrats on a great bridge.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dawgnabbit on 01 Oct 2011 08:37 AM 
Hang in there Marty, more pictures soon... 
I'm still trying to figure out where it's supposed to go, let alone how to install it.









now this is a man with guts...
Steve


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If he only did stainless steel... 

Greg


----------

